# Fahrtechnik Training (Saarland)



## d33jay (20. November 2018)

Hi,

ich bin Wiedereinsteiger nach ca 20 Jahren Pause. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs. Ich möchte gerne einen Fahrtrainigkurs besuchen. Kann jemand was im Saarland empfehlen? 

LG, d33jay


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2018)

Dahn ist doch nicht weit von dir?

Da sitzt der Patrick Wiedemann, den kann ich empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. November 2018)

Im Saarland gibt es glaube ich nichts offizielles, die meisten machen das privat. 
Wo kommst du den her?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. November 2018)

Einer der besten den ich empfehlen kann:

Active bikes in Homburg Einöd.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. November 2018)

Stimmt die gibt es ja noch


----------



## d33jay (21. November 2018)

Hi,

Active bikes habe ich schon auf dem Schirm gehabt. Wenn damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden dann werde ich mich an die Jungs wenden.

LG, d33jay


----------



## Theo1 (22. November 2018)

Oder du gehst zu Mirella  
http://www.sportfreundin.de/


----------



## pacechris (22. November 2018)

http://www.sportwald.de/fahrtechnik-einsteiger/


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

Achtung, 
jemand hat den Mittelteil vom Lutscher Trail modifiziert (eher zerstört: Baum-Sprung und Rampe)....

Grüße aus dem Wald


----------



## spicy-doc (11. Dezember 2018)

ups, falscher Chat....


----------



## cocoon79 (3. Mai 2019)

Falls das noch ne Rolle spielt...Trailscout-Saar in St. Ingbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

